# 98 Frontier Noisy A/C Compressor



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

The front bearing in my a/c compressor started to make noise so I took the belt off for now as to not let get any worse. My question is, is it possible to find someone that sells the bearing, or will I have to pull it out and try and match it, or bite the bullet.

Thanks for any replies,
My98Front


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Bite the bullet and get a rebuilt unit. Even if you can get the bearing what about the seals and other wearing parts in the unit? How many miles are on the truck?

Steve


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Agreed, replace with a remanufactured unit, age and milage warrants it. Have you verified it is the compressor or just found the noise stops when the belt is removed? Is it possible you just need to replace the idler/tensioner pulley/bearing? Just a thought. Z


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

The two previous posts are right on the money. My 2cents on this is, make sure its not the belt. I once bought the house brand belts. Worst move you could make. The belts stretched like a rubber band, squealed, and never were right. Buy a brand name like Gates, the premium line if you can. They have different grades and styles. But definetly verify the problem. If it is the compressor bearing, just get a rebuilt unit, and check that idler/tensioner too.


----------



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

will look into a rebuilt
Thanks for the replies


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Does it make the noise all the time, or only when the compressor clutch is activated? If only when activated, the problem is either an oil leak at the front crank seal or a bad pressure switch ( located on the dryer) which caused the clutch failure. If constant, it is likely the bearing. If so, it likely failed due to excessive belt tension. Also, look at the idler pulley bearing as a possible culprit with the noise.You can verify this with either a mechanic's stethescope or the old screwdriver on the ear trick( press the tool end on the bearing while running and the handle against the "tragus" or the little flap of cartelidge on the leading edge of the ear canal.) I wound up replacing both of my idler pulleys at around 230k miles, although they had made noise for some time before that.


----------



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

makes noise all the time, it is not the idler, after taking belt off I can spin the idler pulley and its bearing is good. I can feel the play in the compressor bearing, so I thought I would try to replace the bearing and get a few more miles out of it (124k right now) and then replace with rebuilt when it fails again.
Thanks
My98Front


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

My98Front said:


> makes noise all the time, it is not the idler, after taking belt off I can spin the idler pulley and its bearing is good. I can feel the play in the compressor bearing, so I thought I would try to replace the bearing and get a few more miles out of it (124k right now) and then replace with rebuilt when it fails again.
> Thanks
> My98Front


Actually it is probably your a/c clutch hub bearing that is bad and not your compressor. If it was, all your refrigerant would have leaked out due to excessive radial shaft play, in your compressor. Lotsa luck.


----------

